# Constant Goldfish chasing?



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Some may recall I posted a thread a few months ago about acquiring 2 baby Lionhead Ranchus; they're both growing at a healthy rate and from what I can tell, have started to form their head-growths.

Their health isn't an issue, but what I am concerned about is the constant chasing going on. My larger Calico essentially sticks it's head into the other's tail and chases it around the tub, and sometimes nudges it around on it's sides. No injuries have ever resulted as far as I can tell, but it must be a bit tiring for the smaller one. The one being chased has a gimpy fin and has a much more slender body shape compared to the Calico, but no swimming troubles. Any idea why they do this or how I can prevent it? They're much too small to be at the mating stages.

Thank you for any advice


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Crash said:


> Some may recall I posted a thread a few months ago about acquiring 2 baby Lionhead Ranchus; they're both growing at a healthy rate and from what I can tell, have started to form their head-growths.
> 
> Their health isn't an issue, but what I am concerned about is the constant chasing going on. My larger Calico essentially sticks it's head into the other's tail and chases it around the tub, and sometimes nudges it around on it's sides. No injuries have ever resulted as far as I can tell, but it must be a bit tiring for the smaller one. The one being chased has a gimpy fin and has a much more slender body shape compared to the Calico, but no swimming troubles. Any idea why they do this or how I can prevent it? They're much too small to be at the mating stages.
> 
> Thank you for any advice


Not a pro goldfish keep (only been keeping them since April this year) but that sounds like your larger calico is chasing for mate behavior/the other is female and has eggs, and chasing is to encourage releasing eggs to be eaten. I had 2 females and they'd chase eachother a bit (not continuously) and drop eggs then both would eat them, then the role of chaser and chased woudl switch. If the chaser is male it maybe trying to mate, but it could be a female too.. most likely the 'victim' is female. 
Look up 'sexing goldfish/sexing ranchu' and 'goldfish mating behavior' for more info. When sexually mature males will get breeding stars on various areas of the body typically gills and pectorals, female usually don't have symmetrical bodies when looked at from above, there's another way to tell gender by their anal opening shape.


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Not a pro goldfish keep (only been keeping them since April this year) but that sounds like your larger calico is chasing for mate behavior/the other is female and has eggs, and chasing is to encourage releasing eggs to be eaten. I had 2 females and they'd chase eachother a bit (not continuously) and drop eggs then both would eat them, then the role of chaser and chased woudl switch. If the chaser is male it maybe trying to mate, but it could be a female too.. most likely the 'victim' is female.
> Look up 'sexing goldfish/sexing ranchu' and 'goldfish mating behavior' for more info. When sexually mature males will get breeding stars on various areas of the body typically gills and pectorals, female usually don't have symmetrical bodies when looked at from above, there's another way to tell gender by their anal opening shape.


Thanks Aqua! I thought they were still too young to be ready to mate, they're only about half the size they should be when full grown. Looked up a youtube video and sure enough, looks like the same behavior. I'm glad it's not a sign of aggression!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Even though it isn't a sign of aggression, your female may end up being stressed out so do watch her as well. If she starts becoming more lethargic or won't eat or anything out the usual, I would separate them if at all possible. I know that's difficult with larger fish though lol. You could always buy a piece of plexiglass and have it cut to fit the tank so that you can section them off for some time to give her a break if you need. The male will not stop until he thinks that it isn't breeding season any longer. You can attempt to maybe lower the water temperature a bit to see if they'll slow down some? Not a guarantee at all but maybe it will help some. It shouldn't bother their metabolism too much if you put it down a couple degrees. I know I told you to keep Fancies at a higher temperature than you'd keep regulars because of their deformities and keeping their systems clear.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I have 2 males that chase, this is going to sound weird but yes I checked by gently squeezing them. 

You can lower the water temp, reduce feeding or add another goldfish to let the dominant one where himself out but not the other fishes because he will likely chase Both. If none of those work try adding plants for them to hide in, goldies can handle a fairly decent amount of plants without trouble ( other than the fact they like to eat them) just make sure They can't get tangled up in them

By the way my older Male chases only my fantails. -_- he's obsessed with them Ecco seems to handle it really well though and is a very active rychin type goldy


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

MysticSky22301 said:


> I have 2 males that chase, this is going to sound weird but yes I checked by gently squeezing them.
> 
> You can lower the water temp, reduce feeding or add another goldfish to let the dominant one where himself out but not the other fishes because he will likely chase Both. If none of those work try adding plants for them to hide in, goldies can handle a fairly decent amount of plants without trouble ( other than the fact they like to eat them) just make sure They can't get tangled up in them
> 
> By the way my older Male chases only my fantails. -_- he's obsessed with them Ecco seems to handle it really well though and is a very active rychin type goldy


I was considering making/buying a spawning mop or 2 just for them to hang out in, I checked them both out last night and the one being chased _appears_ to be male but goldfish are a pain to sex :serious: and they're still very young, so who really knows? Luckily my Calico takes a break from chasing every once in a while, and if I wake up early enough I can catch them sleeping at the bottom so there's definitely rest periods. If it starts to get too intense I'll go out and buy another tub to split them up for a while, but so far nobody has been injured and everyone is eating okay.

Thank you all for the tips  these are my first fancies (had comets in a pond, but those guys are near invisible fish) so I'm still learning :smile2:


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

You're welcome ^^ my big guy is a comet cross ( I know fancy and comet is a no-no but Ecco sees the food first lol) 

I've had the comet cross for 8 years and tried to spawn a couple of times but never got anywhere. I've seen a ton of things with my giant guys ^^


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

MysticSky22301 said:


> I have 2 males that chase, this is going to sound weird but yes I checked by gently squeezing them.
> 
> You can lower the water temp, reduce feeding or add another goldfish to let the dominant one where himself out but not the other fishes because he will likely chase Both. If none of those work try adding plants for them to hide in, goldies can handle a fairly decent amount of plants without trouble ( other than the fact they like to eat them) just make sure They can't get tangled up in them
> 
> By the way my older Male chases only my fantails. -_- he's obsessed with them Ecco seems to handle it really well though and is a very active rychin type goldy


If you have problems with goldfish eating plants you should increase vegetable matter in their diet-give them blanched veggeis like peas, cucumbers, lettuce. More plant based foods also help-I use repahey soilent green gel + add some stuff to it (carrots, oranges slices, cucumber, garlic, tuna water, and various fish foods). My guys love their food and don't bother with my plants-I'm overrun with water sprite quite often (except duckweed which I'll feed as a snack with there meals occasionally).


----------

